# Dialling In - my take on a cheat sheet



## tonnesofquestions (Feb 21, 2020)

Heavily inspired by DaveCUk's idea...keeping a note of your ideal grind sizes by region (in the video below)

I've taken these grind sizes directly from the YouTube video (sorry!), but will def be tweaking the regions and grind sizes myself based on how the niche behaves

I got the board online and it comes with tonnes of letters and shapes

Also included a cheat sheet on how to adjust if too sour or too bitter

Then a section at the bottom for my current coffee of the moment. oh and had to include the bar towel as always

got many ideas for this quick project from other people, hope you take ideas from this too!


----------

